# Steve Nash: ‘I Think This is My Last Season’ (VIDEO)



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Last season, while rehabbing from numerous old-man ailments, Steve Nash spent most of his time filming a web video series that focused on the quickly approaching end to his brilliant NBA career. Nash recently stated the obvious – the 2014-’15 campaign will more than likely be his final go-around in the NBA. Per the LA Daily News:
> 
> _“I think this is my last season,” said the 40-year-old Nash in a video posted by Sport TV. “But I still love to play, practice and work on my game. I’m going to spend hopefully many many years living this life without basketball. It’ll be nice to play one more year.”
> 
> ...


http://www.slamonline.com/media/slam-tv/steve-nash-think-last-season/


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Eventhough it appears Steve Nash is just taking up a roster place right now, gotta love the dude. Too bad his career is finishing like this.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

If he stays on the floor he will help. He can play some productive minutes.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

What? I was hoping he'd max out on the Raptors next offseason?!


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

I think you mean: coach the raptors next season


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

In other news Kareem has announced he will remain retired next season.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Oh, you think so bro??


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

This guy maximized his physical talents and carved out a nice career for himself. Gotta respect that.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

No! Steve, please don't leave! Come back!


.....not


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Should've been medically retired last year.


----------

